# Danfoss FC302 an EdingCNC 720



## Geko69 (30 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe leider folgendes Problem.

Ich habe auf Empfehlung mir einen Danfoss FC302 Frequenzumrichter in der Bucht gekauft. (Neuware!)
Ich möchte den FC 302 an einer EdingCNC 720 Steuerung (Retrofit Drehbank) betreiben.

Grundsätzlich läuft der Motor auch schon Rechts/Links wenn ich Ihn direkt am FC302 über das LCP steuere.

Aber nun möchte ich ja den Spindelmotor komplett Fernsteuern.

Ich hatte mich bereits an Danfoss selber gewand, dort bekam ich eine Adresse an die ich mich wenden sollte.
So weit so gut, nur da ich das Gerät nicht bei diesem Händler gekauft habe, bekam ich zwar meine ersten Fragen sehr gut beantwortet, es wurde mir aber auch zuverstehen gegeben, dass ich mich bei weiteren Fragen an den Händler wenden soll, von dem ich es erworben habe. (Irgendie ja auch Verständlich!)
Leider muss ich aber fesstellen, das ich bei dem Verkäufer nicht wirklich weiterkomme.


Jetzt aber einmal zu meinen Problemen:
Zur Info: EdingCNC arbeitet mit 24V

Ich habe folgende Ausgänge am Breakoutbord (EdingCNC) die ich für den FC302 verwenden möchte.

+24 und Spindel einschalten

Lt. Handbuch vom FC302 sollen diese an "Klemme 12" (+24V) und "Klemme 18".
Klemme 12&18 sind Digitaleingänge und der Motor startet nur auf dem Parameter "Pulse-Start" und nicht auf einfachen "Start"
das bedeutet der Motor fängt dann erst an zu derehen wenn ich die Spindel in der EdingCNC Steuerung einschalte und erst nach dem Ausschalten dreht er sich.
Danach kann ich schalten wie ich will, den Motor bekomme ich nur wieder am LCP aus.
Alle anderen Parameter für Klemme 18 nützen gar nichts.

Falls das schon soweit funktioneren sollte (AN/AUS), denke ich wird es dann mit Klemme 12+19 = Reversieren hoffentlich auch gehen.



Ausserdem will die Drehzahlregulierung auch nicht so richtig.

Dazu soll am FC302 Klemme 53+55 benutzt werden (Analoge Regulierung bei 0-10Volt)
Problem hier ist ich messe am Ausgang von der Steuerung nicht 0-10Volt sondern ca. 14-24Volt
Der Dandfoss akzeptiert aber nur 0-10 Volt.
Dazu gibt es einen DIP Schalter sodaß ich von Volt auf mA umschalten kann.
Aber auch hier müsste ja im Display zu sehen sein, das sich z.B die Prozentzahl regelt.
Das ist in sofern der Fall wenn die den Kontakt trenne habe ich 0% wenn der Kontakt hergestellt ist, habe ich 100% da ich ja über den geforderten 10Volt liege.

Generell hätte ich auch die Möglichkeit alles über Modbus zu steuern, allerdings kenne ich mich damit so gar nicht aus, obwohl mich dieses Thema reizt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte es einigermassen Verständlich rüber bringen.
Falls sich jemand mit diesen Frequenzumrichtern auskennt würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ich hier Hilfe bekommen könnte.


Danke im vorraus
Georg


----------



## Stanzman (30 Oktober 2020)

Hallo Georg,

schau dir mal folgendes Projektierungshandbuch an. Auf Seite 150 sind Anwendungsbeispiele, bei denen auch die Einstellungen beschrieben sind.
Ich denke du musst die Klemme 18 als "Start" parametrieren. Dazu den Parameter 5-10 auf [8] Start stellen. Prüfe auch mal was bei Klemme 27 eingestellt ist (Parameter 5-12). Ggf. musst du das mal auf [0] OhneFunktion umstellen. Dann sollte der Motor solange laufen wie an Klemme 18 +24V angelegt sind.

Sind die Ausgänge der Steuerung eigentlich Relaisausgänge?
Und wie ist der 0-10V Ausgang an der Steuerung aufgebaut. Gibt es dazu vielleicht ein Handbuch mit Anschlussplan. Je nachdem wie der 0-10V Ausgang aufgebaut ist, könnte man ggf. die Masse erden und so die 14V auf 0V ziehen, aber bevor man das testet sollte man sicher sein, dass man dabei nichts zerstört.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (31 Oktober 2020)

Also Georg:

Bitte sei so nett und mach eine kleine Skizze wie du den Danfoss an die CNC Steuerung angeschlossen hast.
Bei der Beschreibung in Textform hab ich echt keine Ahnung wie das jetzt ist...

Ein paar Sachen die mir trotzdem aufgefallen sind:

Klemme 12 sind die INTERNEN 24V des Umrichters, hier werden keinesfalls irgendwelchen externen 24V angeschlossen!
Ergo ist Klemme 12 auch kein Digitaleingang, man kann die 24V aber verwenden um über einen potentialfreien Kontakt(zb Relais) die Digitaleingänge am Umrichter zu schalten!

Wenn diese "CNC Steuerung" aber Digitalausgänge hat, muss man es folgendermaßen anklemmen:

-DA für "Start" auf zb. Klemme 18
-0V(Minus) von der CNC auf Klemme 20 (Com)


Geschwindigkeitssignal könnte ein 4-20mA Signal sein, gibt aber meine Glaskugel nicht her-> Dokumentation der CNC Steurung lesen! 

LG
Michael


----------



## Geko69 (31 Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen,

Mega vielen Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten!!


EdingCNC hat keine eigenen Relais-Ausgänge. Vielen Dank für den entscheidenden Hinweis!

Ich habe Relais dazwischen geschaltet. 
Somit funktionieren schon mal AN/AUS und RECHTS/LINKS

I'm so HAPPY!!!


Hatte ich schon Erwähnt, dass ich Metaller bin und kein Elektriker? :???:




Stanzman schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie der 0-10V Ausgang aufgebaut ist, könnte man ggf. die Masse erden und so die 14V auf 0V ziehen, aber bevor man das testet sollte man sicher sein, dass man dabei nichts zerstört.




Das hört sich für mich als Laie plausible an, dazu benötige ich wohl jemanden hier Vorort der mir da weiterhelfen kann, bevor ich etwas kaputt mache.
Ich Baue da auf meinen Bruder, er kennst sich in Sachen Elektrik besser aus als ich.


Den DIP Schalter habe ich bereits versucht auf mA umzustellen.
Leider habe (ich) damit keinen Erfolg gehabt. 


Die einzigen Informationen zu der Steuerplatine die ich habe sind folgende:
https://www.edingcnc.com/upload/files/CNC720_Hardware_Manual.pdf
https://www.edingcnc.com/upload/files/CNC720_Breakout_manual.pdf



Darf ich euch denn mit weiteren Fragen belästigen?

Ich habe am FC302 das AMA durchlaufen.
Der Motor dreht nun maximal 3600/RPM

Die Maschine hat eine Untersetzung von 20%
Im Originalzustand gab es eine Drehzahl von 4000/RPM an der Spindel.

Nun habe ich aber nur eine eine Drehzahl an der Spindel von ca. 2800/RPM welche mir in der Steuerung vom Drehgeber an der Spindel auch bestätigt bekomme.
Der Motor hat einen Nenndrezahl von 2900/RPM


Am LCP kann ich zwar 4800/RPM einstellen, es kommen aber nur max 3600/RPM heraus.
Welche Parameter müsste ich "optimieren" um eine höhere Drehzahl zu bekommen?
Und ist es sinnvoll den Drehgeber mit an den FC302 zu klemmen?


Wenn ja kann ich dort die 20% verrechnen?


Oh je, ich habe jetzt schon das Gefühl ich muss euch ein Bier ausgeben!


Danke nochmal!


Georg


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (31 Oktober 2020)

Auf Seite 35 von deinem ersten Link das Bild von der Jumpereinstellung bitte mal mit deinen vergleichen, ob PWM oder 0-10V eingestellt ist für den Ausgang.


----------



## Geko69 (31 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
steht auf jeden Fall auf 0-10V


----------



## Geko69 (31 Oktober 2020)

Ich habe heute nochmal mit dem Multimeter den Ausgang vom EdingCNC bzgl. der Spindeldrehzahl gemessen.
z.Zt. Sind in der Software Drehzahl min. 0 und Max. 4000 eingestellt.
Wenn ich folgendes Werte Messe ich bei der Eingabe
Drehzahl 0      —> 10.92mA und 23.87V
Drehzahl 4000 —> 5.97mA und 13.79V 

Die mA Werte liegen ja eigentlich zwischen 0 bzw. 4 und 20.
Somit musste es doch funktionieren.
Die Werte habe ich auch so unter Parameter 6-12 und 6-13 eingetragen.
DIP Schalter U-I für A53 habe ich umgestellt, sodass mA im LCP angezeigt werden.


Grüße Georg


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (31 Oktober 2020)

Zur maximalen Drehzahl:

Schau mal in:

4-12
4-13
3-03

Drehgeber bringt dir nicht viel, zumal es auch darauf ankommt was für eine Art Drehgeber das überhaupt ist. 
"Umrechnen" der Anzeige könnte man mit der Nenndrehzahl des Motors machen.

Par: 1-25

Bin nicht 100% sicher ob das Auswirkungen auf das Regelverhalten hat, glaube aber nicht. Hatte schon öfter Umrichter wo das auf einen komplett falschen Wert eingestellt war, (zb. 1400 statt 2800U/min) und es hatte keine merklichen Auswirkungen.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (31 Oktober 2020)

Geko69 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute nochmal mit dem Multimeter den Ausgang vom EdingCNC bzgl. der Spindeldrehzahl gemessen.
> z.Zt. Sind in der Software Drehzahl min. 0 und Max. 4000 eingestellt.
> Wenn ich folgendes Werte Messe ich bei der Eingabe
> Drehzahl 0      —> 10.92mA und 23.87V
> ...



Vergiss das mit den mA, wenn da laut Doku 0-10V ausgegeben werden, dann passt das auch mit 0-10V!

Wenn ich mir deine Messwerte ansehe, komme ich zu den Schluss das du zw. min und Max ja genau 10V hast!
Aber dein Bezugspunkt (Masse) dürfte falsch sein. Wo hast du die 0-10V an der CNC angeklemmt?

Edit: Hab mal kurz drübergeschaut:

CN2 Klemme 23 auf 53 am Danfoss
CN2 Klemme 25 auf 55 am Danfoss

Danfoss auf 0-10V, Sollwert im Danfoss auf Klemme 53 stellen , Min-Max bei Anlaogeinstellungen einstellen. 

LG
Michael


----------



## Geko69 (31 Oktober 2020)

Parameter 4-13 stand auf 3600!
Danke schön jetzt habe ich annähernd 4000 an der Spindel.



Angeklemmt habe ich es an diesen Klemmblock des Breakoutboard‘s
Wobei jetzt wo ich den Screenshot gemacht habe es ja schon komisch finde das die obere Reihe komplett +24 ist.
Ansonsten hätte ich nur noch einenBlock mit GND / +5Volt / +24Volt.

Ich hatte vorher einen China FU angeschlossen, da hat es komischerweise funktioniert, nur war dieser bei niedrigen Drehzalen zu schwach, und blieb stehen.


----------



## Geko69 (31 Oktober 2020)

Erwähnte ich schon das ich kein Elektriker bin?
Sorry für die Frage, was meinst du mit CN2



Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Edit: Hab mal kurz drübergeschaut:
> 
> CN2 Klemme 23 auf 53 am Danfoss
> CN2 Klemme 25 auf 55 am Danfoss



Grüße Georg


----------



## Geko69 (31 Oktober 2020)

1000 Dank!

jetzt habe ich die 0-10V gefunden 

Ich muss den Anschluss 0-10V und Gegenüber die GND Klemme am Breakoutboard nehmen.
Bei allen anderen Anschlüssen werden die oberen und unteren Klemmen verwendet.
Logisch finde ich das nicht, zumal der Anschluss 0-10V mitten zwischen den anderen liegt.
Nun ja ich bin froh, dass es jetzt funktioniert und nichts kaputt gegangen ist.


Nochmal vielen Dank und bleibt Gesund!
Georg


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (1 November 2020)

Geko69 schrieb:


> Erwähnte ich schon das ich kein Elektriker bin?
> Sorry für die Frage, was meinst du mit CN2
> 
> 
> ...



Na laut deiner doku wäre es Connector 2 gewesen, scheinbar unterscheidet sich deine Steuerung aber von dem Handbuch...

Wie auch immer, es scheint ja am Ende alles zu funktionieren. 


Da du mehrfach erwähnt hast nicht vom Fach zu sein:
Gibt auch nicht gerade viele Elektriker die sowas hinkriegen. Spreche da aus Erfahrung. 
Kannst stolz darauf sein das du das hinbekommen hast! 

LG
Michael


----------



## Geko69 (1 November 2020)

Hallo Michael,
danke für die Blumen!
Aber ohne deiner(eurer) Hilfe hätte ich mich bestimmt weiter imKreis gedreht.

Sich in der Freizeit hinzusetzen und „fremde“ Anleitungen zu studieren ist ja nicht gerade selbstverständlich.
Ich denke dein Chef kann froh sein so jemanden zu haben wie dich, das bedeutet ja das du bestimmt Spaß an deinem Job hast und dich damit identifizierest.
Schön dass es so Leute gibt! DANKE!

Ergänzend zum vorherigen Post möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich das Handbuch nicht anzweifeln würde, da ja auf diesen beiden CN1&CN2  das Breakoutboard gesteckt wird.
Und was mir das Leben bei den 0-10V noch erschwert hat ist, das diese ERST dann Anliegen wenn die Spindel auch wirklich eingeschaltet ist.
Vorher werden die Drehzahlen nur als Vorwahl in der Steuerung angezeigt, und man kann sich dusselig messen.

Beste Grüße 
Georg


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (1 November 2020)

Geko69 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> danke für die Blumen!
> Aber ohne deiner(eurer) Hilfe hätte ich mich bestimmt weiter imKreis gedreht.
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, das hab ich so nebenbei während Netflix angeschaut. Und FC302 kenn ich sowieso nahezu in und auswendig. 
Und ja, die meiste Zeit hab ich Spaß an und in meiner Arbeit. 
Mir wurde hier auch schon irrsinnig oft geholfen, da versuche ich selbstverständlich auch mal zu helfen! 

Achja: 
Willkommen im SPS-Forum und klicke auch ab und zu mal auf den "Danke" Button. 

LG
Michael


----------

